# Baby pigeons hatch today!!!!!!



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

This morning i went to do my morning routine and i heard a little unusual noise coming from the loft, i took a quick pick into the loft and they there were, to brand new babies squiking!!!!! The mom is princess and the dad is Zues. They are adorable!!!!


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice! Now can we get some photos later. Maybe the parents for now.


----------

